# Jellystone about to pop??



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.news.com.au/technology/s...rks-supervolcano/story-fn5fsgyc-1226872993965

From the article:

"While conceding the animals could be running from hunters or other reasons, he says: "But I'll tell you this, whatever the case may be, that their running away from Yellowstone is an alert of some sort."
Ohio survivalist Tom Lupshu said the bison count for Yellowstone is down 25 per cent this northern winter, suggesting animals may be leaving the park because they sense an impending catastrophic volcanic eruption triggered by recent earthquakes.
"They detect something vast and deadly," says Mr Lupshu of the wildlife on YouTube.
"The Yellowstone Super volcano is the only thing there that would fit the bill," he says.
The Yellowstone super volcano has had three cataclysmic eruptions - 2 million, 1.3 million and 640,000 years ago, creating a series of 'nesting' calderas, say scientists.
The eruption 2 million years ago was the most catastrophic, covering half of North America with ash and wiping out prehistoric animals, reports the Yellowstone Volcano Observatory."


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Very interesting.......
I'm still going to blame the wolves though.;-)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Bison running on the roads? Oh heaven forbid! It's happened every time I've been in the park over the last 40 years. Roads are easy place to run and the bison use them all the time. And the elk migration out of the park either north or south, has been happening for thousands of years because the snow gets too deep in the park in the winter. And running from hunters? Unless they are talking about wolves, I guess that Tom Lupsha isn't aware that there is no hunting in The Park, and it isn't hunting season.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Bison running on the roads? Oh heaven forbid! It's happened every time I've been in the park over the last 40 years. Roads are easy place to run and the bison use them all the time. And the elk migration out of the park either north or south, has been happening for thousands of years because the snow gets too deep in the park in the winter. And running from hunters? Unless they are talking about wolves, I guess that Tom Lupsha isn't aware that there is no hunting in The Park, and it isn't hunting season.


Why do bison in jellystone run on the roads...because they can't :car:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

I know, i know... i should have posted this in the humor section...

"While conceding the animals could be running from hunters or other reasons, he says: "But I'll tell you this, whatever the case may be, that their running away from Yellowstone is an alert of some sort."

_ "ill tell you this" ... "whatever the case may be"...._

Cmon y'all, thats some mighty fine reporting right there!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ask lonetree they aint running from wolves because wolves dont affect bison herds. They sit arround singing kumbaya when tourist arent looking. 


The elk were smarter they left years ahead of the impending volcano blast


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Ohio survivalist Tom Lupshu  I am assuming he survived Cleveland


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

This is one more reason to stock up on 22 LR ammo.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> This is one more reason to stock up on 22 LR ammo.


Totally!  How many .22lr bullets does it take to bring down a charging bison? I better get 3 or 4 bricks.

On a serious note its already been shown the bison on that road are actually running into the park, not out of it lol. But hey, it makes a good story!

With that out of the way, now I need to go finish sending my bank info to a nice gentleman in China who is helping me recover $400,000,000 that was abandoned when a rich guy passed away with no heir. :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, there's another 3 minutes and 27 seconds of my life shot to hell. I love how his retired geologist friend is planting seismometers in the park all on his own. I'll bet the Park Service is happy about that. And since these tremors are happening at random intervals, I'm sure that they are not being caused by our government, or some other entity. Strap on your survival bracelet, don your digital camo, and put on your happy face. We'll survive this thing if you friend me on Facebook!!!!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Fun story. The bison in that film are running further back INTO the park....


----------

